# Modifier touches clavier Apple



## Nathoune_ (1 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
je suis heureux possesseur d'un magnifique clavier Bluetooth pour Mac compatible ipad et je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de modifier l'attribution des touches.
Effectivement je suis aller voir dans "système"->"bluetooth"->"apple wireless keyboard" mais à part "oublier cet appareil" je ne vois rien.
Je dispose d'un iPad 1 jailbreaké, le jailbreak ou une solution "légale" se présentent elles à moi???

Merci d'avance!


----------

